

Get off HN and work - gaussianblur

Just a friendly nudge from a longtime lurker-<p>The holiday break has given me some extra bandwidth to stay up-to-date on HN, but I've found myself spending too much time consuming and not enough time producing. Get out there and make something cool! (I'm learning Rails :P)
======
redegg
Checking out Flask to get off Rails.

------
unimpressive
Trying to figure out how to sed script all of the double spaces in gtypist to
single space. I know that the sed line would be:

    
    
      sed 's/  / /g';
    

I'm just not sure how run to through all the files and do the switch. I think
I might just do it by hand. Theres only 46 of them.

~~~
michaelkscott
This might help: [http://how-
to.wikia.com/wiki/Howto_use_find_and_sed_to_make_...](http://how-
to.wikia.com/wiki/Howto_use_find_and_sed_to_make_a_replace_in_multiple_files)

------
venomsnake
Wasting and hour a day on hacker news increased my productivity tremendously.
I have had cases where I have a problem and the solution is on first page. Or
a simple search can find a lot off good info even better than stackoverflow.
Pretty nice side effect for non QA site.

~~~
nXqd
totally agree. Working too much without knowing what happens around the world
is bad. But I am sometimes stuck in one side of these, too much involving
social or too much working. Finding my own balance

------
coryl
Get off HN and play, there's plenty of time in the new year to work :)

------
SusanTanHMC
I have to take a coding challenge... eventually. It's hard not to
procrastinate.

------
Gigablah
And I'm porting the Symfony2 profiler over to Silex :)

~~~
jrode
Working on a twitter bot.

------
dumpster
n im reading this on HN

